# Starting up!



## jgunning (Jun 12, 2013)

For those interested im going to start crunching this weekend!I haven't got around to it yet but this weekend I plan to start crunching!It will be an honour to crunch with my TPU buddies!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2013)

jgunning said:


> For those interested im going to start crunching this weekend!I haven't got around to it yet but this weekend I plan to start crunching!It will be an honour to crunch with my TPU buddies!!



Welcome! 

If you need any help getting started or have any questions feel free to stop by our Team thread


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 12, 2013)

Very awesome!!!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jgunning (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!Looking forward to joining the team =)


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2013)

jgunning said:


> Thanks guys!Looking forward to joining the team =)



Welcome to our new Australian friend!! Crunching for TPU shows you have character and concern. Or, maybe just a computer. :shadedshu

Anyways, I pretty sure I speak for the WHOLE team when I say, " Thanks!!"


----------



## jgunning (Jun 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> Welcome!
> 
> If you need any help getting started or have any questions feel free to stop by our Team thread





stinger608 said:


> Very awesome!!!
> 
> Welcome aboard.





Arjai said:


> Welcome to our new Australian friend!! Crunching for TPU shows you have character and concern. Or, maybe just a computer. :shadedshu
> 
> Anyways, I pretty sure I speak for the WHOLE team when I say, " Thanks!!"





Hey probably a stupid question..But does crunching chew threw your net bandwidth a lot or just a little bit?How does that work?


J


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2013)

jgunning said:


> Hey probably a stupid question..But does crunching chew threw your net bandwidth a lot or just a little bit?How does that work?
> 
> 
> J



No real issue imo- you download a small file> crunch it (takes x # number of hours)> upload it. Most files are fairly small (kB range) and the largest are 36-37MB 

Communication does not need to remain constant- you can do it once a day if you like


----------



## jgunning (Jun 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> No real issue imo- you download a small file> crunch it (takes x # number of hours)> upload it. Most files are fairly small (kB range) and the largest are 36-37MB
> 
> Communication does not need to remain constant- you can do it once a day if you like



Sounds good =)
I had to ask   

This weekend I promise I will start! Was going to last weekend but had a family thing come up so had to put it on the back burner!But ima start this weekend =)


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 20, 2013)

If you're worried about bandwidth I strongly suggest that you stay away from the Clean Energy Project - Phase 2.  All of the other projects are small (no more than 500k upload or download per WU) but the Clean Energy WUs are a good 30-40mb upload, depending on the WU.  Fine with an unlimited 100 megabit connection, but something to be aware of


----------



## jgunning (Jun 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> If you're worried about bandwidth I strongly suggest that you stay away from the Clean Energy Project - Phase 2.  All of the other projects are small (no more than 500k upload or download per WU) but the Clean Energy WUs are a good 30-40mb upload, depending on the WU.  Fine with an unlimited 100 megabit connection, but something to be aware of



Thanks man, I will keep that in mind    

J


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 21, 2013)

jgunning said:


> For those interested im going to start crunching this weekend!I haven't got around to it yet but this weekend I plan to start crunching!It will be an honour to crunch with my TPU buddies!!



It will be an honor to have you on the team.


----------

